
MPs vote to reject no-deal Brexit - adzicg
https://www.bbc.com/news/uk-politics-47562995
======
Pharmakon
They also crushed the proposal to extend the article 50 deadline to the 22nd
of May and ignore the Irish backstop. Now amaizngly this is the future: they
can withdraw article 50 (unlikely), they can pass a deal before the 29th (not
going to happen, and can’t even bring the same motion for a third defeat),
they can pass an extension which the EU has to agree to, and/or have another
referendum.

I suspect they’ll go for a long extension and another referendum, it’s pretty
much the only option left. Then the fight will be just what the referendum
will ask. It’s likely that any referendum will end up with remain, but it’s
only likely. If there are more than two questions though, it becomes virtually
certain that remain wins. As a result the remainders will fight to have 3 or
more questions in the referendum, and the leavers I’ll fight to whittle down
to 2.

What a slow motion train wreck!

